# Racing in Pa and NJ



## tenpins77 (Jun 3, 2008)

Wow guys, its been a good 6 years since i have been racing slots. I think the big class of the time was a parma super 16-D  Anyway, im in easton pa and besides trains and lanes i was wondering where are the local slot car tracks in pa and NJ?? If anything currently im race director at Trains and Lanes off road racing track, and i would love to try and push slot car racing at trains and lanes again. 


any advise would help, hottest new cars, motors, and most of all tracks :wave:


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

There's NJ Nostalgia Hobbies in Jersey, and lots of activity in SE PA.......

The Bat-signal is put out for Swamper Gene and SethandDaddy....


----------



## JeepGuyNJ (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey Tim. Zepplin Hobbies has a couple of nice tracks. About the size of the ones at T&L. Alot of the Dirtrunners guys run slots also, so I'm sure they'll be more than happy to talk about it with you.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

There's a place ,DCM raceway, in Hamilton Square, NJ. The web address is
dcmraceway.com


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

tenpins77,
If you are in Easton how far do you want to travel? SwamperGene's place is in Slattington. I think thats how you spell it. Anyway, all depends on how far you want to go.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Hey tenpins....we race HO once a month here, possibly more this season. Keep an eye on this forum and my board as well for info. We run everything from bone-stock T-jets to ceramic SS mag cars on my 4x16 four lane Tomy, aptly dubbed "The SnakePit" . I'm in Slatington, about 3 minutes from 248 in Walnutport. 

As always anyone is welcome to join us. :thumbsup:


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, I like TT's. Or is that TaTa's


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

hi im allan in bethlehem. i go to trains and lanes alot and know greg well. i would love to have a ho slot car track set up there. i would even work with u greg and jeff to make it happen. as for the bigger slot cars. they just raised the price from 8 to 10 an hour , and the 2 tracks are always empty. i would like to meet others there to spend a night a week running those cars. There used to be a group of guys douing that on thurs. i met them once, and dont know how to reach them. if u r into ho cars i have a great track set up in my home in bethlehem . give me a call if u want allan 484 767 9660. ps theres also a track in the farmers market in quackertown, and 2 others in east greenville.


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

JeepGuyNJ said:


> Hey Tim. Zepplin Hobbies has a couple of nice tracks. About the size of the ones at T&L. Alot of the Dirtrunners guys run slots also, so I'm sure they'll be more than happy to talk about it with you.



Zepplins is definetly a cool place.Tho the last time I was there the HO track was a bit run down.

JeepGuy......Im not too far from you,Im right over the border here on 94 in New Milford,I can see Vernon from my living room.....

My dad lives over in Blairstown...I kind of remember a guy on 94 down that way,I think in an A & P plaza,had a carpet store with a pretty good sized 1/32 track???????

And I think that a new track opened in the town of Sussex as well????

Mike


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I race ho with Gene and Bill too, and 1/32 at my brothers every friday night in Danielsville (between Bath and Walnutport)


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Is all the racing in the S.E. P.A.area road race or do some of you drag race. If you could you tel me where and or who to contact.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

wheeszk used to drag race, he might know of some. DCM has an HO drag strip.

I'd say that 90% or better of the mid-atlantic HO racing scene is road course.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

DCM has a drag strip but they really don't drag race. I usually go there to try and tune my cars and get a time for the quarter before an 
ECHO (Al Pink/Hank Galloway) event. Years ago I used to drag race at Great Traditons on Bustleton Ave in Philly. I've also race with the ECHO guys over in the Lansdale/Skippack area but it seems numbers have fallen off in more recent years, so I was just wondering if it wasa due to lack of interest or perhaps there different clubs that I've never heard of ?


----------



## tenpins77 (Jun 3, 2008)

right now, i guess no one really seems interested..


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Sonny's Fast Lane Raceway in Beachwood, NJ has a 6 lane Tomy roadcourse. (6 x 19)


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

Dyno,
Do you have contact info for Sonny's?


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

Bcar88, Sonny's Fastlane Slot Car Raceway & Hobby.....
501 Atlantic City Blvd, Beachwood, NJ ph #(732) 818-0411
.sonnyfastlane.com Info from Google, honestly I have not been there. They purchased my Tomy layout & I have been told the track is running well. I would like to see the HO
track. They are full line hobby, w/raceway,trains & R/C.


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

*Thanx*


----------



## tenpins77 (Jun 3, 2008)

dom, i know east coast retros had a race there, my grandmother lives in bayville, shes like 10 min from there, perhaps i will be visiting granny more oftern :woohoo:


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

B'car88- You're Welcome! 10pins77-I hope the race went well & a good time had by all!
If you get to the Raceway I would appreciate an update, pics if possible? 
A note to a Super guy, Marcus-Thanks again for your help!! :thumbsup:


----------

